# My Yard Haunt :)



## BlinkyTheHouse Elf (Apr 2, 2007)

I got my tiny Yard Haunt Display set up and thought I would share it with you guys... Let's get ready to do some T.O.Ting...:jol:

Here is a link so you can see bigger pics.. My Cemetray pictures by Blinky_12 - Photobucket

I Hope Everyone Has a GREAT Halloween !!!
I may add and Lady Mourner if I have time..
see thread called " Did You Ever " in props section...


----------



## BudMan (Mar 6, 2007)

Very nice Blinky, I like the gravedigger.


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

Headless priest with cool creepy pumpkin head in hand: you rebel, you  Looks good. I think you should leave your werewolf up year-round. He seems to be at home in the tree.


----------



## daveo1101 (Sep 23, 2007)

Sweet! - looks great!


----------



## BlinkyTheHouse Elf (Apr 2, 2007)

Thanks Guys Budman everyone thinks he is a Muppet, I guess he does Look like one,lol 

Ghoul Friday: I have had Wolfie many years and the kids love him he is a Gemmy but he doesn't talk/ Howl he use to sing "Little Red Riding Hood" anymore One day I'll have to see if I can fix him,lol

Thank You Dave 1101 I hope you all Have a Nice Halloween..


----------



## HrdHeaded1 (Sep 20, 2007)

Ok.. the headless pumpkin preist dude just creeps me out.. Not sure why though... Good job!


----------

